
Migrating to React and MobX Without Stopping Feature Development - matm
https://heap.engineering/migrating-react-mobx-while-shipping-new-features/
======
awhitty
Hey! Author here. Happy to answer any questions or go into any details about
our approach. I know this post was pretty broad, but we'll be publishing more
deep dives with code examples soon.

